

Ask HN: Anyone use Gandi hosting/VPS? - darxius

Does anyone have any exprience using Gandi's hosting or VPS services (https://www.gandi.net/hosting/)?<p>Thinking of moving over and would like to see if its worth it.
======
t0
The price is a bit high, but they're a great company.

~~~
darxius
Well, if you already use them as a domain name provider, you get 50% off their
hosting. So I could theoretically launch a small website for $2.50, which
isn't too bad.

